
The heavy-lifting 'mule women' of Melilla - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24706863
======
paulorlando
Wow. Do they need to physically carry the loads all the way, or could they
wheel them part of the way and pick them up when necessary? If so, someone
should send over a bunch of hand trucks.

